# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  E Diela e IV e Pashkeve!

## NoName

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së IV të kohës së Pashkëve.*

_(Leximet biblike nga: Vap 4,8-12; Ps 118(117); 1Gjn 3,1-2; Gjn 10,11-18)_





Ja përsëri në takimin tonë javor të shtunës me Fjalën e Zotit të Liturgjisë Hyjnore të së dielës. E diela e 4-të e Pashkëve është e diela e bariut të mirë: vërtetë, në ungjill, Jezusi prezantohet porsi bari i mirë që e ofron jetën për delet. Ai është bariu i mirë që na mbledhë e bashkon për të formuar prej popullit të tij një grigjë të vetme. Ta dëgjojmë zërin e tij, të mblidhemi rreth tij, duke jetuar si bijë e bija të Zotit e të zbulojmë kuptimin e vërtetë të jetës sonë. 
Cdo të dielë në kohën e Pashkëve, leximet biblike na flasin për dashurinë, për mirësinë dhe përdëllimin e Zotit Jezus. Këtë Ai e ka treguar e pohuar me mundimet, vdekjen dhe ngjalljen e Tij. Ky është misteri i Pashkëve. Dashurinë që Jezusi e ka për ne, në pjesën ungjillore të kësaj së diele, e shfaq përmes shembullit të Bariut të Mirë, titull me të cilin Ai paraqitet si Udhë, e Vërtetë dhe Jetë për njerëzit. Bukuria magjepsëse e Bariut është mirësia e tij e guximi i tij. Ai i mbron delet kundër ujqve duke e ofruar, madje dhuruar jetën e tij për jetën e tyre, sikur dëshmon kryqi i tij.
Ti dëgjojmë leximet biblike të kësaj së diele nga: Vap 4,8-12; Ps 118(117); 1Gjn 3,1-2; Gjn 10,11-18 e pastaj komentin.

----------


## NoName

*E DIELA E KATERTË E PASHKËVE -B- 

"E DIELA E BARIUT TË MIRË" DITA E "THIRRJEVE SHENJTA"*


_07 Maj 2006_
_L 1: Vap 4, 8-12; L 2: 1 Gjn 3, 1-2; Ungjilli: Gjn 10, 11-18_ 


Kjo *e dielë e katërtë e Pashkëve* është e kushtuar _Bariut të Mirë dhe thirrjeve të shenjta_. *Çka janë thirrjet e shenjta?* Thirrjet e shenjta janë  brum në botën krishtere, janë poashtu një shenjë për të mbinatyrshmën, për Zotin, janë edhe ardhmëria e kishës në shërbimin baritor, për të mirën e kishës dhe popullit.                                            

Asgjë më të vlefshme për njeriun nuk ka se jeta, dhe kështu një jetë të mirë, të lumtur, të shëndosh kulturore, morale e fetare. T'a jetosh dhe t'i shërbesh jetës është diçka shumë e madhe dhe e çmueshme, çka një njeriut i dhurohet dhe çka një njeri mund të bëjë për të tjerët dhe për Zotin si dhurues i jetës njerëzore. 

*Jezusi është Bariu i mirë*, që e jep jetën e vet për ne, për të vetët. Këtë e ndëgjuam në ungjill të sotëm. Ai na thërret në emër dhe me emër, na zgjedh secilin prej nesh me emër në mënyrë të veçantë, sepse na njef. Ai është Bariu i mirë dhe neve na merr dhe na fton, na thërret në jetë dhe në shërbim. 

Jezu Krishti është mbret dhe udhëheqës i popullit të kohës së re dhe ai është Bari i mirë. Në këtë dritë të Pashkëve, e zbulon kjo fjalë të vërtetën e vet, Bariun e mirë që jep jetën e vet për ne që ne të kemi bijesi në shpirt. Në këtë mënyrë Bari do të thotë të jetosh, të punosh, të sakrifikohesh për të tjerët dhe t'i shërbesh jetës, të vërtetës dhe bashkimit. Nëpërmes Jezusit e kemi një bashkësi me Atin. 

Të gjithë ne e kemi obligim të lusim Zotin për thirrje të reja shenjte dhe të jemi të ftuar që ta bëjmë gjithmonë gjatë jetës sonë. Ne duhet që t'ia paraqesim vështirsitë, lutjet dhe falënderjet tona, pra mos të lodhemi të jetojmë me Zotin, pa marr para sysh se a jemi të fortë, të qëndrueshëm, apo të ligshtë në jetën tonë. Ne në jetën tonë duhet që ta ndërtojme, ta rindërtojmë, si të thoja, një urë-lidhëse ndërmjet neve e Atit tonë qiellor, gjegjësisht ndërmjet qiellit e tokës. Kjo urë-lutjeje na lidhë dhe na bashkon të dyve, pra kjo duhet edhe të jetohet dhe të kultivohet për çdo ditë pa ndërprerë.                                  

_Ne jemi të lindur, sepse Zoti neve na donë, ne jemi të pagëzuar, sepse këtë e dëshiruan prindërit, prej dashurisë së Zotit, Kishës, ne jemi të thirrur, sepse Zoti na gjen, ne jemi të zgjedhur, sepse kisha ka nevojë për ne, për fuqitë, entuziazmin dhe për idealet tona. Kisha ka nevojë për ne të gjithë që t'a takojmë Jezu Krishtin dhe t'i mbetemi atij besnik përgjithmonë_.  

Ne të gjithë, si vëllezër e motra, kemi pjesëmarrje në thirrjen dhe në dërgimin e Krishtit në kishë dhe nëpërmes kishës dhe kjo pjesëmarrje e jonë e gjallë e përbënë kishën. Kjo kishë jemi ne si një pjesëmarrje e gjallë në dërgim të Krishtit. Shpeshherë ne gjindemi në dilemë, gjindemi në udhëkryq, kur mendoj në vetvetë se kah më duhet të shkoj? Ta marrë këtë rrugë të bëhem meshtar, apo motër e nderit? Jam i aftë apo e aftë të vendosi për këtë rrugë, apo ndoshta mua më kaplon frika për vetvendosje? Nëse e ndie në vetvete zërin e Krishtit: _Eja e më ndiçë_, atëherë mos ta heshtim atë, por ta zhvillojmë dhe ta edukojmë deri në pjekuri të thirrjes së vërtetë. 

Prandaj, të bashkohemi me lutje, uratë që t'i mbetëmi besnik këtij zëri e detyre të Krishtit, për Zotin, për të mirën e kishës, për pupullin vet të zgjedhur. 

Nëse dëshirojmë, atëherë Jezusin mund ta ndjekim në mënyra të ndryshme: "_Ne i kemi mënyrat e ndryshme të thirrjes sonë, por vetëm një është Ai, i cili na thirrë; qëllimet e njëjta, por rugët e ndryshme; dhuratat e ndryshme, por vetëm një Shpirt Shenjt; popuj të ndryshëm, por vetëm një Kishë e vetme, shenjte, katolike dhe apostolike._

Kisha ka nevojë për ne dhe për veprat tonë në kisha që t'mund të depërton ungjilli i jetës në strukturat kulturo-sociale dhe morale dhe që t'mund t'i shëndrron zemrat tona njerëzore dhe të shoqërisë e të mund të rilind një kulturë njerëzore me një fe, shpresë dhe dashuri. 

Të lusim për *thirrje të reja shenjte* në ipeshkëvinë tonë, që të jemi të begatuar me udhëheqës të mirë e të shenjtë qe te mund ta udheheqin popullin e Zotit në rrugë të mirë e të drejtë. 

Të dashur, besimtar në Krishtin, t'i bashkojmë të gjithë lutjet tona në një qëllim të vetëm që Zoti ta mbush vneshtën e vet me puntorë të mirë e të zellshëm, që të rinjët e të rejat të vendosin dhe t'i përgjigjen thirrjes së Krishtit! *Amen*

----------

